# Calling all members... we're looking for some more mods, reviewers and news writers!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Call it Canadian Mac Idol.... Canada's next top mod.... ehSurvivor..... So you think you can mod.....

With the upcoming expansion of the site, I'm looking for some more mods. Also, some product reviewers, and some news writers. 

The pay sucks (there is none), but there will be some perks. A free ehMac.ca membership, free ehMac.ca swag, and some other goodies. (Details still being working on)

For now, I just need to know who's interested! 

Please PM me that your interested. For now, I don't need too much information, just letting me know if you're interested. 

We'll have a fun contest to pick, ehMac.ca's next top mod.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Oooh, can I be a mod? As an American, I am a natural imperialist. Throwing my hat into the ring.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MissGulch said:


> Oooh, can I be a mod? As an American, I am a natural imperialist. Throwing my hat into the ring.


Careful ehMax...if this site becomes valuable those black ops choppers will be above your roof in no time! :yikes:


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

You will need somebody that you can vote off in the first round so I'll throw my hat into the ring as well   

I only wish I could do a job like that paid or not, but I can't pay attention long enough - the only thing that stays consistent in my life is my trusty Mac and that's only because I don't need to pay much attention to it to keep it working.

Seriously though, the mods here to a very good job of keeping things on an even keel and I applaud their efforts - I look forward to greeting the new one(s) whoever they may be.

Margaret


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm always up for writing a review or two (plus I have access to the goods).


----------



## Evan Holt (Mar 8, 2002)

I am more than willing to write hardware reviews as well


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...don't suppose you need a correspondent in Mexico? 

<a href="http://web.mac.com/mrushton/iWeb/Zacatecas/">Five weeks and counting....</a>


M


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think you should do a points system, write a review, earn points towards discounts on memberships, swag, etc. Personally i can see myself doing an odd review here or there that's about it.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Maybe we should coordinate so that we're not all writing reviews of the same products, unless that's desirable too?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dona83 said:


> I think you should do a points system, write a review, earn points towards discounts on memberships, swag, etc. Personally i can see myself doing an odd review here or there that's about it.



The points idea is good, because then (in theory) anyone could write a review, but the community would be the judge if it was good/accurate or not.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

count me in 

hmmmm what happens when i delete this.......

oh thats how you crash the server


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Like commission, if your review is horrid perhaps just get a point for the effort but no more. Get a 2 points for everyone who highly recommends your review, 1 point for every person who sorta recommends your review, and I dunno 1000 points goes towards $5 off ehMac membership, $1 off swag, 

Not to overdo things, I think a maximum of two reviews per item, ehMax or anyone can fairly assign reviews to different people so that everyone gets a fair shot at things. Perhaps each person do a sample review of something so he has an idea of which reviews to assign based on writing skill, seniority, etc.

Do you think we'd ever make it to print?  ehMac, the Mac magazine for Canadians.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm probably not around enough to be a mod, but I'd be happy to do reviews and whatnot. Consider my hat thrown in.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

dona83 said:


> Like commission, if your review is horrid perhaps just get a point for the effort but no more. Get a 2 points for everyone who highly recommends your review, 1 point for every person who sorta recommends your review, and I dunno 1000 points goes towards $5 off ehMac membership, $1 off swag,
> 
> Not to overdo things, I think a maximum of two reviews per item, ehMax or anyone can fairly assign reviews to different people so that everyone gets a fair shot at things. Perhaps each person do a sample review of something so he has an idea of which reviews to assign based on writing skill, seniority, etc.
> 
> Do you think we'd ever make it to print?  ehMac, the Mac magazine for Canadians.


A set up like www.epinions.com would be really cool (maybe not necessarily the view-based $$$ earned, but the organizational set-up). It would be much better to see reviews sorted by what they are about (eg- seperate pages with previews of reviews for each product) rather than a forum-type, latest posted=top of the list thing, as well as allowing anyone to contribute a review. Maybe I'm missing the mark and we're looking for "professional" type reviews, though?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

You have my number.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm probably not around enough to be a mod, but being a review or news writer would be interesting. Plus, I represent the important "Manitobans exiled to Ontario" constituency, that's gotta get me something


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

This will probably destroy my effort to wean myself off of ehMac but I will throw my Tilley hat in to the ring for a mod position.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I tossed my tiddily wink into the pile for Mod as well  
*One Mod To Rule Them All Muwhahahahaha*
Whoops, did I use my outdoor voice for that??? Dammit


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Of course it would be professional reviews thus why people have to submit a sample reviews so ehMax can choose the best writers to write stuff, then the readers can rate the review between 0 and 2 points.The best voted stuff can make its way to the front page or eventually our own print magazine giving incentive for people to write good stuff (unlike Buzz Bishop in 24 Hours, Mac hating jerk.)


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Careful ehMax...if this site becomes valuable those black ops choppers will be above your roof in no time! :yikes:


Mwaaaaahahahahah!!!! (Evil laughter.) beejacon


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

16 members have entered to be the next ehPrentice. Still accepting contestants. 

By the way, judging will be done by Chealion (Randy), Heart (Paula) and yours truly, ehMax (Simon) (You better not be absolutely appawling)  

Of course, ehMac members votes will count. Just text message into.... Oh wait. I'm told we don't have text messaging set up yet. Who the bloody... 

Stay tuned. And enter if you haven't done so yet!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> 16 members have entered to be the next ehPrentice.


I dunno man... You've got a MUCH better hairdo than The Donald!

The Yorkdale "Line President" (according to shutsa) has entered the race! You know, the AmEHzing Race!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I guess if I'm Randy I can't tell people they're the weakest link.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

23 members have entered, "So who wants to be a modionaire."

Thanks for all the PM's, I will reply to them sometime this weekend. Still accepting applications!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

* Bump *


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

count on me to be ever vigilant
watching for the neo con vitriol being spewed north and south of our border


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

How does Heart feel about being Paula?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MBD said:


> How does Heart feel about being Paula?


I haven't really sent him the memo yet.  
But I did hear him blaring "Opposites attract" the other day on his iPod.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

PM Sent!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> Mwaaaaahahahahah!!!! (Evil laughter.) beejacon


Mission: infiltrate the moderator's society. beejacon


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I haven't really sent him the memo yet.
> But I did hear him blaring "Opposites attract" the other day on his iPod.


LOL, can we get a picture of him in a Paula wig?
And Heart, no sleeping with the contestants, OK!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Got game?

Dave


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Beej said:


> Mission: infiltrate the moderator's society. beejacon


Infiltrators will be shot on site. Invitations must be shown at all checkstops. Accompanying fireworks by cladenstine operatives in this Hollywood film free of charge.


----------



## quikkid (Oct 31, 2005)

Not around enough to be a mod, but would be interested in doing reviews. Plus I could represent Saskatchewan


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

quikkid said:


> Not around enough to be a mod, but would be interested in doing reviews. Plus I could represent Saskatchewan


I'm not sure someone in Saskatoon can adequately represent all of Saskatchewan as those of us living in Regina might object   

Good to see you here Quickkid - need more voices from the centre of Canada.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Then there are those of us born in Saskatchewan who keep an eye on our home province too!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

ehMax said:


> 23 members have entered, "So who wants to be a modionaire."
> 
> Thanks for all the PM's, I will reply to them sometime this weekend. Still accepting applications!


Did you not have a chance to send those out yet or have I been eliminated already?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

capitalK said:


> Did you not have a chance to send those out yet or have I been eliminated already?


The last rumour I heard was that Steve Jobs was eliminated because of a conflict of interest and something to do with his HR department at Apple.

The second to last rumour I heard was that Steve Ballmer was shown the door because his talents were much better suited for other places.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Ha! Ha! LOL! -  

That's me in the middle! :heybaby: 
-









-


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

And this is still me in the middle.  

-


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope the candidates outline clear platforms with a diverse set of approaches. Moderate with a light hand, heavy hand, invisible hand... beejacon


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Has anyone got a PM from ehmac yet?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Nope.  

The first test of the contest is patience.  JK

The beta launch of the updated site is now scheduled in 12 days for Monday, July 17th. I hope to be sending out a PM and some more info before that. Until then, still taking candidates. 
Once the new Review, News and ehMac.ca membership is up, we'll be able to beta-test and use those features to do "try-out" reviews, articles and moderation.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

A little bird told me we're accepting bribes starting at a BNIB MacBook Pro for a resound no for trying to sway judges and increasing in the intensity of the no for more expensive or inexpensive items.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Beej said:


> I hope the candidates outline clear platforms with a diverse set of approaches. Moderate with a light hand, heavy hand, invisible hand... beejacon


How about the Walking Tall approach... carry a BIG stick!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Chealion said:


> A little bird told me we're accepting bribes starting at a BNIB MacBook Pro for a resound no for trying to sway judges and increasing in the intensity of the no for more expensive or inexpensive items.


Just an MBP? I'm down for that!


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

I might be able to do some writing for you — depends on what you need.

BTW, I always thought Heart really was a female ... I'm not sure who should be embarrassed — him or me.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

rogueToe said:


> I might be able to do some writing for you — depends on what you need.
> 
> BTW, I always thought Heart really was a female ... I'm not sure who should be embarrassed — him or me.


It doesn't matter. One way or the other -- _YA GOTTA HAVE HEART!_


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> It doesn't matter. One way or the other -- _YA GOTTA HAVE HEART!_


It doesn't matter? It might matter to Heart, and Heart's loved one(s).


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> It doesn't matter? It might matter to Heart, and Heart's loved one(s).


It was _a joke_ 

(and anyway, it doesn't matter _to us_... which is the relevant context in this case)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

: )


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Just put an imaginary smilie after all my posts. (I eschew smilies.)


Riiiight. I remember that now. You know, they do serve a practical purpose in this text-based world we live in. They're not just there to be cute. Get over yourself.

(now, did I mean  or  when I told you to get over yourself? Hmmm.... If I were like you... you'd never know...)


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

*Bump*


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Is it to late to speak out and add my name to the entries ?

Cheers,
Denis


----------



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

Is this still happening?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Got Mac? - Yes.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Chealion said:


> Got Mac? - Yes.


The powerful are watching... waiting... observing... beejacon


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, if the hat is still accepting names, then toss me in, too. Judging by response, maybe we should adopt the most Canadian of all solutions, and make everyone a mod?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> the most Canadian of all solutions


Do nothing and hope a solution asserts itself?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

OK... we're getting close to the beta launch of the updated ehMac.ca, and we can start our ehSurvivor game.  

Here's a list of members who have put "their name in the hat":

*Macfury* - Reviews / News
*moonsocket* - General interest in helping
*maximusbibicus* - Mod / Reviews
*« MannyP Design »* - Mod
*SINC* - Reviews
*retrocactus* - Mod
*gmark2000* - Mod
*comprehab* - Mod (Classifieds) / Reviews
*capitalK* - News / Reviews
*Strimkind* - Mod / Reviews / News
*thegreenapple* - Mod / General Help
*silentsim* - Mod
*MacDaddy* - Mod / Reviews
*Got Mac?* - Mod
*RicktheChemist* - Mod
*Vexel* - Mod / "Help with anything."
*dona83* - "ehPrentice" 
*AppleAuthority* - Mod / Writer
*rodneyjb* - Reviews / News
*audiodan* - Reviews / News
*T-hill* - Mod
*highapostle* - Reviews / News
*HowEver* - Mod (Classifieds)
*Croptop* - Mod (ehWiki)
*Digital_Gary* - Mod
*bing12345* - Reviews
*Macaholic* - Reviews
*mguertin* - Reviews

*Phew* 28 survivors have put their torches in to be ehMac's next top mod / writer to duke it out in the boardroom, strut down the runway, get the most votes via text message and make it to the final pit stop.   

*[edit - Holy Cow, I missed some people!:*

*RevMatt* - Mod / Reviews / "Helpful Person"
*quikkid* - Reviews
*IronMac* - Mod
*WorldIRC* - Mod
*Commodus* - Reviews
*djstp* - Mod
*Jacklar* = Mod

That's 35 people!!!!! WOW!

And also,
*Totalshock* - News / Reviews

Did I miss anyone? It's not too late to put your name in the hat!

First of all, a *HUGE THANKS* to all who put in their hat. While I most likely won't have spot for everyone, I really appreciate everyone's willingness to help. You're all winners! 

How many mods, writers, reviewers are we looking for? That depends! If you've got skills and have got what it takes, I've got an ehMac.ca sponsoring membership for you and some ehMac swag with your name on it. I might "hire" 20, I might "fire" 20 people. We'll see how it goes. 

We'll get some more formal "contests" setup shortly after the changes to ehMac.ca go online, but in the meantime, you can get some *HUGE* brownie points by helping out on very short notice. 

The new Review Section and News section is going online very shortly, and I need a couple of stories and reviews asap! Who's up to the task?  :clap: 

I don't have an official ehMac.ca Style Guide on News writing (yet), but there is an excellent guide at Ars Technica that's worth reading to give you a good idea of what ehMac's will be like. 

Here are some good story ideas:
- GREAT if they are Canadian Mac related stories
- State of financial software in Canada
- News on Canadian Mac related companies / products
- Opinion pieces on anything Mac related
- Summaries / different perspectives of recent Mac news stories / Press Releases
- Very cool, interesting Mac tips and tricks
- Other creative ideas. Humour is AWESOME!

For Reviews, here are some guidelines:
- Try to make reviews around 800-1000+ words. I hope to have in-depth reviews of products
- Try to take a minimum of 6 photos of a product
- Break down review into the following sections:

- Summary of product
- Introduction to product
- Details
- Conclusion
- Pros / Cons

Rating (How many ehMac thumbs up out of 5)

In the future, I hope to get some loaners of products, and maybe even free products that reviews can keep, but for now, if anyone has a cool, hot *new* Mac related product that they are familiar with, that would be great. 

You can see some samples of good reviews at sites like http://www.ilounge.com/ and http://arstechnica.com/ http://www.macworld.com/ and http://www.macaddict.com/issues/reviews/ etc...

Here's some ideas for product reviews:
- Items with the most general appeal are great
- New iPod Accessory / Speakers etc..
- New software. Especially hidden gems... quirky software
- Cool gadgets. Odd and quirky / hard to find / super useful....

Please submit entries to me asap via PM, and if its good, it will go live on ehMac.ca. 

Feel free to ask any questions, or comments etc.. in this thread, or PM me. 

This isn't a part of the official selection process, so if you don't get an entry in, don't worry, but you will score *HUGE* brownie points if you submit something by the end of tomorrow.  

ehSurvivors ready!!!......


----------



## purelithium (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm ready, Jeff!


.... Jeff Probst....


....The Survivor host....?


.... Aww, forget it... I'm still ready though, Simon!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I'd like to contribute a review of the MacBook, just tell where and when to send it by e-mail.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

NBiBooker said:


> I'd like to contribute a review of the MacBook, just tell where and when to send it by e-mail.


Please PM it to me NBiBooker. Thanks!


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

no fair... im about to go on vacation... for 10 days....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I pushed back the launch (Again), until hopefully *fingers crossed* mid this week, so we have a few more days to get some articles in. 

News articles can now include commentary on WWDC!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Did I miss anyone? It's not too late to put your name in the hat!


Me


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I put in my name, but am missing from the list. You can put me down for reviews, or maybe some kind of an opinion column/section.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, I got a couple of article submissions. Where are all my other writers / reviewers!

Don't make me get all Simon Colwell on you! 

What? Do I have to offer a free $20 iTunes Music Store card to the best entry for this first, surprise round?

Alright! A $20 iTunes Music Store code and an ehMac.ca Sponsored Membership (Which includes an ehmac.ca email account) to the best entry of a news article or review! (As judged by me, Heart and Chealion)

Entry deadline.... Wednesday, August 9th... 9pm EST. 

Open to ALL ehMac.ca Members!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

PM'd you my article.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Crud... I can't make that deadline! Today I was too busy loitering on the Mac Pro at the North Michigan Avenue Apple Store! Tomorrow's a travel day...

Can my entry be considered photojournalism?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

T-hill said:


> Crud... I can't make that deadline! Today I was too busy loitering on the Mac Pro at the North Michigan Avenue Apple Store! Tomorrow's a travel day...
> 
> Can my entry be considered photojournalism?


News stories can be any length. A great photo of something Mac related can very interesting can be just as interesting. Especially exlusive photos etc... 

---

If somebody did a great story on the state of Mac accounting software in Canada, that would have a really, really good shot at winning. 

If I get more than one great story, there may be some ties and multiple prizes too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Check your PM's ehMax, I sent you something tonight too.


----------



## Giovanni (Apr 20, 2003)

*Long time no see...*

Hi, I have been "away" from the site for such a long time...
Anyway, I'd be interested in writing reviews and what not. I don' t care about being paid, as long as demands are not insane; it'd be my pleasure, if anything, to do that. Only problem being, I am not sure how reviews should be written, when, why, what product... How would the whole thing work?
I'm in otherwise... just let me know.
Giovanni:clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Still accepting New stories / Review entries!

Thanks to those who've submitted already, I haven't forgotten about you! Hopefully things start going live Monday, Aug 21st now.


----------

